
Show HN: Workmode – Find places to work from based on DL/UL speed - frizurd
Hey HN, I&#x27;ve made this PWA called workmode.<p>The goal of this app is to help the user find the best place to work from, depending on the location or search query of the user. The workplaces are ranked by the download speed and workability of a workplace.<p>The initial idea of Workmode is to crowdsource the download speed of workplaces from all over the world, one speed test at a time. In addition to the internet speed, a questionnaire is also shown in order to review the workability of a workplace. The speedtest and questionnaire results are saved and shown to users when they are close by or do a search for the region where the workplace is located.<p>When the user opens the application, the system checks if the geolocation is accurate and if any workplaces are nearby. If this is the case, the system will show the workplaces that are available for testing. When no places can be found or when the accuracy is below par, a general speedtest will be executed without the data being saved to the server.<p>General information about the listed workplaces is sourced from Google and Foursquare. This information is merged with the crowdsourced data that is submitted by the users of Workmode.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workmode.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;workmode.co</a>
======
w1nt3rmu4e
Not sure why this was flagged.

Looks nice. I did find the UI confusing since the map will jump to a location
if you click on it _and_ if you hover. I'd suggest click only, or at least not
both.

I'm not target since I have a home office but I'm sure some people would find
it useful.

~~~
frizurd
Makes sense, thanks a lot for your feedback :)

Too bad it got flagged :')

~~~
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link, then adding your text as a first comment in the new thread.

~~~
frizurd
I did include it in the end tho.

What do you think? Should I repost this?

